# 10 year old son



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Josh went through his hunters safety coures an now he has his foid card so I took him out an let him practice setting traps an showing him how to make dirt hole sets an he did great I'm so proud of him an how quick he caught on this trapping season should be a excited one can't wait appreciate everyones help an ideas I'll keep you posted


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats to you both and you should be proud


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your son passing the safety course!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks as we were doing this I gave him my number 1 spring traps an let him make a few dirt hole sets in the back yard an my wife let her pug outside an it ran over one of the sets if she was an inch over more she would have gotten nailed but she didn't mama would had my butt over that lol!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations Josh!!!! Now for the adventure with your dad. Keep us posted.

Dad keep up the good work, you're building a partner for life.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

sounds like the two of you are having a lot of fun together.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

We are Poe more to come


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to Josh on passing his course...and to his father for taking an interest in his life.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats to both of you guys. I have a feeling you guys will be having a lot of good times together.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You can't beat father son time and you've started him off in the right direction. IMO kids who spend more time in the outdoors get into less trouble in life.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, and good luck for the upcoming trapping seasons, will be lots of fun and cherished memories.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats to Josh and to Dad for getting him involved. I cherish all the times I have spent outdoors with my Dad and hope to for many more years. Can't wait to see next season's success report !!


----------

